# Willen Lake and Woburn Abbey pics



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Been out again taking FULL advantage of the sun and bank holiday!

*Willen Lake, MK*



*Woburn Abbey, MK*








*Bow Brickhill, MK*



*And finally;*









Comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

You've certainly captured a lovely Spring day and the car isn't bad either


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Its lovely around Willen Lake -- I've spent some time around there whilst on courses with VW.

Didnt realise that woburn abbey was around that area though..

Fantastic looking pictures - 1 Question though - how do you post just a thumbnail preview from photobucket ???


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice, Great Piccys


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Skodaw said:


> Its lovely around Willen Lake -- I've spent some time around there whilst on courses with VW.
> 
> Didnt realise that woburn abbey was around that area though..
> 
> Fantastic looking pictures - 1 Question though - how do you post just a thumbnail preview from photobucket ???


If you click the picture tick box and then at the bottom of the page click Generate HTML... will give you the codes for thumbnail pics.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

dino said:


> If you click the picture tick box and then at the bottom of the page click Generate HTML... will give you the codes for thumbnail pics.


Oh yeah so it does  Thanks for that


----------

